# 6850 vs 560



## toad_frog09 (Jul 6, 2012)

Two days ago I ordered  SAPPHIRE Vapor-X HD 6850  from Primeabgb at a discounted price of rs 10460 shipping included.
Today I noticed a better deal MSI 560GTX on itwares at rupees 10800.

The Sapphire one will arrive maybe tomorrow or on Monday (7th or 9th of July)

What I wanted to ask was If I could cancel the order, get a full refund and buy 560 GTX instead? And is it worth the pain and inconvenience caused on both the sides?

Or should I settle with the 6850 one.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Performance wise GTX 560 (non ti version) performs better than hd 6850 and equal to 6870.


----------



## Jackell (Jul 6, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> Performance wise GTX 560 (non ti version) performs better than hd 6850 and equal to 6870.



+1

Go for it..

I have puchased Zotac GTX 560 1GB and rocking performance..

Playing all games with Ultra settings without any lag


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 6, 2012)

@op,
go through all the benchmarks in the below link and decide yourself if it is worth or not.for me its worth if you can cancel 6850 and get 560.
The Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Review: Take Off Your Ti : Meet The GeForce GTX 560


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the procedure concerned with returning the product for full refund?
I contacted Prime and they said it is a very tedious and time consuming process and hence most of the time they do not take back the products.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2012)

keep the GPU. Instead try overclocking it to 1Ghz. Should reach 950Mhz without loosing stability.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> keep the GPU. Instead try overclocking it to 1Ghz. Should reach 950Mhz without loosing stability.



Thanks Sam. I am certainly planning to overclock and it seems the design of the heatsink on the vapor makes it  quite suitable for overclocking.

That did ease my burden of thought of buying wrong graphics card after all these years.

Thanks.


----------



## SRA (Jul 7, 2012)

U did the rt thing , GTX 560 at 10,800 is overpriced so , keep the 6850 , and at around 10k usually u can get the dual fan version of GTX 560 , but sadly it out of stock everywhere , I did an extensive search last week , finally settled for GTX 560 ti , for 12k from ebay .


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 7, 2012)

So did I for the MSI cyclone version. But it too was out of stock everywhere.
Hence settled with this one.
The card is to arrive at around 1:30 in the afternoon. yay me.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2012)

^ Lucky you. Mine is at RMA.  Never ever run furmark -_-


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok so I got  the SAPPHIRE Vapor-X HD 6850 *imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/070720121470.jpg.
Overlooking my phone's pathetic camera quality, the card is gorgeous. Really. It looks great.

Now, there have been some problems.

Firstly, the Primeabgb page clearly shows that the box contains CrossFire™ Bridge Interconnect Cable & Mini-DP to DP Cable and I got neither of those. Prime has simply copied entire Sapphiretech page onto their own website. I thought to contact them about this and request them to ship the same, but I don't think it is possible for them to ship cables out of the box and I don't want to return the product for mere 2 cables aswell. So what am I to do here?

Secondly, the GPU-z shows the core clock at 775MHz where as it should be 800 Mhz? The catalyst version is 11.4. The driver setup gave some errors while installation but I was too excited for new gfx to check it. I setup completed nevertheless. Do I have to get latest drivers for this?

Thirdly, This might get little off topic, the GTA 4 game is giving artifact errors and splitting, esp at night time gameplay and the cutscene are totally black. Now, this error did not exist when I was playing this game on IGP. What about it?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 7, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> Ok so I got  the SAPPHIRE Vapor-X HD 6850 *imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/070720121470.jpg.
> Overlooking my phone's pathetic camera quality, the card is gorgeous. Really. It looks great.
> 
> Now, there have been some problems.
> ...




Regarding problem 2 and 3 - uninstall your driver using driver sweeper and freshly install catalyst 12.6 .


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

yea, update to catalyst 12.6, It's will uplift much better in performance.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

@ toad_frog09 - 

1. just request them to send whatever is missing in the box pack - you don't ned to send the card for that - there's no harm in trying, right ?

2. Use the latest GUp-z version and latest gfx card driver ie 12.6.

3. Patch GTA IV to the latest version, test with some other games like Crysis 2, BF3 etc.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ toad_frog09 -
> 
> 1. just request them to send whatever is missing in the box pack - you don't ned to send the card for that - there's no harm in trying, right ?
> 
> ...



Well, toady's Sunday so I cannot contact them.
Updating the drivers seems to be the correct way.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ updating the drivers won't set your gpu's clock speed to 800 Mhz ! There's tow Vapor-X version of HD6850 are available from Sapphire -- one with 800 Mhz clock speed and another one is with 775 Mhz clock speed :

775 Mhz :
Sapphire Technology Web Site

800 Mhz :
Sapphire Technology Web Site


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 9, 2012)

It cant be. The website page showed 800 Mhz. Look.

What am I to do now? Contact them about the blunder they made?

Here's GPUz pic.
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/6083/gpuzx.gif


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup, better ask them for a replacement. Also ask 'em if they can replace it with GTX-560 by paying some extra.


----------



## ico (Jul 10, 2012)

well, I'd simply overclock it via Overdrive.

But they should be fixing it and should not be giving wrong info.


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

Typo can happen anytime - see this 
CORSAIR GS600 Gaming Series 600W Power Supply

and toad frog can easily reach 850/1100 Mhz with the Vision Engine control Center.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I emailed them about this blunder and requested them to ready a replacement or a refund.
It seems a little too much fuss for mere 25Mhz. But still, they should not have had given wrong or misleading information in first place.

Can someone tell me what are the protocols to follow in such case? I mean I sent them an email, called them today they said they'll confirm with an engineer.

What do I do next?

Again, is everyone sure that updating the drivers will not solve anything?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 10, 2012)

^This doesn't seem to be a driver issue.
Well just keep track of all the emails you send them and what they send you.

Or you could just save all the hassle and overclock your GPU by 25 Mhz and get what they showed on their website.

But yes, it is their fault that they sent you the wrong one.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 10, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> I emailed them about this blunder and requested them to ready a replacement or a refund.
> It seems a little too much fuss for mere 25Mhz. But still, they should not have had given wrong or misleading information in first place.
> 
> Can someone tell me what are the protocols to follow in such case? I mean I sent them an email, called them today they said they'll confirm with an engineer.
> ...



Now is your chance you to grab gtx 560


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^Man, stop confusing me.

25Mhz seems a really petty problem, but getting a full refund and buying GTX 560 isn't bad option either.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

now I can see what you are actually aiming for


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ no really, I am not greedy. I wont mind at all if they replace the product.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

I was just joking ...

BTW, did you get any reply from them about the replacement ?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 15, 2012)

They asked me to mail them screen shots of my computer configuration and CPU processors speeds (800-3200Mhz). Didn't replay till now. Will call them again tomorrow.

By the way, are you not wondering have I gone crazy or what, fussing so much for just 25Mhz? @topgear, What is your say in this?


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 15, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> Firstly, the Primeabgb page clearly shows that the box contains CrossFire™ Bridge Interconnect Cable & Mini-DP to DP Cable and I got neither of those. Prime has simply copied entire Sapphiretech page onto their own website. I thought to contact them about this and request them to ship the same, but I don't think it is possible for them to ship cables out of the box and I don't want to return the product for mere 2 cables aswell. So what am I to do here?



Post a ticket on the sapphire support website with ur SKU Number and ask them what all is supposed to be there in the box. See what they reply.


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> By the way, are you not wondering have I gone crazy or what, fussing so much for just 25Mhz? @topgear, What is your say in this?


Personally, I'm wondering same. lol. But you are doing the right thing. Websites should have correct info.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ they must have some kind of disclaimer that there's no guarantee the infos on website  is 100% accurate 

@* toad_frog09* - just keep the gpu .. 25 Mhz really is not a big deal that you should care about and typos on specs .. it can be on any website be it FK or theitwares or any other ..


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 15, 2012)

@ sharang.d, thanks for the tip. I'll contact them right away.

@ico, topgear, I'v decided to keep it. As long as games run above 25FPS on my small monitor, its all same for me.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 15, 2012)

^ Good decision. trust me the hassle is not worth it. and the 6850 maxes out most games with 35~30fps+ even at 1080p. and when it falls just overclock it. nice and easy


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ yep, it can be OCed around ~930  Mhz and 1150 Mhz without even touching the volts though this may vary from card to card but 850 Mhz and 1100 Mhz is achievable with ease using vision engine control center


----------

